# Power Steering Pump Tapping



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

My original pump was whining so I tightened the commonly loose hose and turkey basted the old fluid from the reservoir but it still whined so I replaced the pump. 

I forgot to torque down the pulley bolts after I put the belt back on so it threw the belt. 

Now when I turn the pump my hand there is a rattle sort of sound. Is the bearing smoked from the excessive pulley wobble?

Sent from my SPH-M950 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

It doesn't seem to be making the noise now that it's back together now. I am having a hard time getting all of the air out though. 

Sent from my SPH-M950 using Tapatalk


----------

